# Normal Het Lav



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

ok what do you reckon to this one :lol2: Normal het lavender and stripe poss het amel, anery and hypo XNormal het lavender and stripe poss het amel, anery and hypo the outcomes should be interesting:smile:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

twodogs said:


> ok what do you reckon to this one :lol2: Normal het lavender and stripe poss het amel, anery and hypo XNormal het lavender and stripe poss het amel, anery and hypo the outcomes should be interesting:smile:


 
:lol2: nice one, that should throw up a mix


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

thats exactly what i thought dude got a chance of a pair just wanted to know the odds....i know its long term but i should have loads of stripes/het next year even without your hypo ghost :lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> :lol2: nice one, that should throw up a mix


where are nige and shisitto when you need them:lol2:


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

*Het Lavender/Striped*

If you forget about the possible hets, you would expect the following. 

4/16 Normal H.Lav, H.Str
2/16 Normal H.Lav
2/16 Normal H.Str
1/16 Normal
2/16 Lavender H.Str
1/16 Lavender
2/16 Striped H.Lav
1/16 Striped
1/16 Striped Lavender

you can see the odds for a double trait is 1/16. 
The odds for a triple trait is normally 1/64 but if you take the possible Amel at 50% chance from the female and 50% chance from the male the total odds would mathematically become 1/256 for a triple trait Opal Striped (about the same odds Spurs beating Chelsea in the cup). 

So to sum up you should be happy and lucky to get one Striped Lavender out of a batch if you get anything else it would be a bonus. 

p.s. The Butter I got from you is doing well.


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

DavidBra said:


> If you forget about the possible hets, you would expect the following.
> 
> 4/16 Normal H.Lav, H.Str
> 2/16 Normal H.Lav
> ...


"about the same odds as spurs beating chelsea in the cup" hey it aint over till the fat lady sings:lol2: glad the butters doing well and thanks for that


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd have to agree with what David said - it's not worth working out the 'possible' hets... because 50% possible het means you've got even odds that at least one animal is NOT het for any given trait... in which case, you won't get any visual offspring for that trait.

However.... if you had normals who were 100% het for ALL the traits - lavender, amel, anery, hypo and stripe... you'd get: 

*AaEeHhLlSs* X *AaEeHhLlSs *(1024 possible genotypes) 

23% Visual Normal, 66% het Hypo Glacier Stripe

Single gene traits:
7% Anerythristic
7% Hypomelanistic
7% Amelanistic
7% Lavender
7% Normal Stripe

Double Recessives:

2% Ghost (Hypo Anery)
2% Snow (Amel Anery)
2% Opal (Amel Lav)
2% Hypo Lavender
2% Amel Hypo
2% Lavender Anery
2% Amel Stripe
2% Anery Stripe
2% Hypo Stripe
2% Lavender Stripe

Triple Recessives:
1% Coral Snow (Hypo, Amel, Anery)
1% Hypo Lavender Anery
1% Glacier (Anery, Amel, Lavender)
1% Hypo Opal
1% Ghost Stripe
1% Snow Stripe
1% Opal Stripe
1% Lavender Anery Stripe
1% Hypo Lavender Stripe
1% Hypo Amel Stripe

Quadruple Recessives:
0.2% Hypo Glacier
0.2% Glacier Stripe
0.2% Coral Snow Stripe
0.2% Hypo Lavender Anery Stripe
0.2% Hypo Opal Stripe

And the big cheese, the Quintuple Recessive:
0.09% Hypo Glacier Stripe

Now try adding in the 50% chance that one or both animals ISN'T het for one or more traits... and you can see how unlikely you are to get a Hypo Glacier Stripe from anything but a pair of animals who are visual for multiple traits 

And before you start thinking I'm some kind of mathematical genius... I had to use a calculator for this one. I just couldn't wrap my mind around 1024 different genotypes


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Glacier stripe, Hypo opal stripe they sound good never mind looks....anyone got any pics or links to the images? 
The lavender stripe sounds lush enough! Good luck with them if you do get them and please let us know of the outcome :smile:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Layla said:


> Glacier stripe, Hypo opal stripe they sound good never mind looks....anyone got any pics or links to the images?
> The lavender stripe sounds lush enough! Good luck with them if you do get them and please let us know of the outcome :smile:


It'd be pretty difficult to be SURE you had a Glacier or Hypo Opal stripe - I'd bet they look pretty similar, especially as hatchlings, to a typical opal stripe. 

Only way to be completely sure would be to do test breedings.

I've never seen a hypo opal, let alone a striped hypo opal; I've seen a lavender anery, but I've never seen a glacier or a glacier stripe.


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I'd have to agree with what David said - it's not worth working out the 'possible' hets... because 50% possible het means you've got even odds that at least one animal is NOT het for any given trait... in which case, you won't get any visual offspring for that trait.
> 
> However.... if you had normals who were 100% het for ALL the traits - lavender, amel, anery, hypo and stripe... you'd get:
> 
> ...


oh my lordy lord:lol2: never even knew there was a "glacier":lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hee hee

that was the project i kicked off last year 

i paired a snow stripe with a hypo lavender, and have a reverse trio of young

normal 100% het Hypo Anery Amel Lavender Stripe

and i also have two females from another breeding, who are 100% het Anery Amel Lavender Stripe

2009 should be colourful!

Nerys


----------

